# What to do...



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Is anything open, as far as small game right now?
My PDF doesn't work, for some reason- so I can't check the procs online. My girl, in her infinite wisdom, chucked all my last year's procs. I'm in the dark about dates and unit info.
Any help here would be nice.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/calendar/index.php?y=2008&m=6

Should work for ya


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

only thing open right now is jack rabbits,foxs,yotes, skunks and racoons.


----------

